# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Չեչնիայում տեղի ունեցածը ցեղասպանությո՞ւն էր

## Artgeo

Ապրիլի 16-ին ուղիղ մեկ տարի է լրանում Պուծինի այսպես կոչված «կոնտռտեռռորիստիչեսկի օպերացիայի» այսպես կոչված ավարտից: «Հակաահաբեկչական» պատերազմի ժամանակ մահացել ու անհետ կորել է տարբեր տվյալներով 150 000 - ից 400 000 (չորս հարյուր հազար) խաղաղ բնակիչ…
Ինչ եք կարծում կարելի՞ է համարել Չեչնյայում տեղի ունեցած դեպքերը ցեղասպանություն …
Համենայն դեպս ինձ շատ հետաքրքիրա, թե դա ինչքանով ա համապատասխանում իրականությանը  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Իմ կարծիքով Պուտինը ոչնչացնում էր ամենազզվելի երևույթներից մեկը՝ ահաբեկչությունը: Ու շատ էլ լավ էր անում  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Միանշանակ ողջունելի քայլ: Թե չէ Կովկասը արդեն դառել էր տեռորիստների բուն:
Արթ ինչքան էլ ռուսներին չես սիրում ու համապատասխան թեմաներ ես ուզում կպցնես, մեկա բան դուրս չի գա  :Smile: 
Նենց չի որ ռուսների արևով ենք երդվում, բայց "վրացական" ծայրահեղությունների մեջ որ հաստատ չենք ընկնում  :Smile:

----------

Tig (06.04.2010), Լեո (03.04.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ոչ, ցեղասպանություն չէր: Ցեղասպանությունն այն է, երբ մարդուն սպանում են զուտ ազգային պատկանելության համար: Ցեղասպանություն է արել օրինակ Հիտլերը հրեաների նկատմամբ: Իսկ այս դեպքում այդ ամենը արվել է տարածքի նկատմամբ հսկողություն սահմանելու, սեպարատիստական տրամադրությունները ճնշելու համար: Լավ է արել, թե չէ, դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է, որի պատասխանը կախված է նրանից, թե ում տեսանկյունից է հարցը դիտարկվում:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (04.04.2010), Լեո (03.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Բոլորի հետ համաձայն եմ: Միայն ավելացնեմ, որ այդ ծայրահեղականները ոչ միայն Ռուսաստանին են վնաս հասցնում, այլև իրենց սեփական երկրին՝ Չեչնյային:

----------

Lion (05.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմ կարծիքով Պուտինը ոչնչացնում էր ամենազզվելի երևույթներից մեկը՝ ահաբեկչությունը: Ու շատ էլ լավ էր անում


Մե՛ծն հումանիստ Պուտինը: Հետաքրքիր է, Պուտի՞նը մոգոնեց չեչենական տեռորիզմը, թե՞ չեչենական տեռորիզմը մոգոնեց Պուտինին: Այ սենց հիմար հարցեր:

----------

Askalaf (04.04.2010), Rammer (03.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բոլորի հետ համաձայն եմ: Միայն ավելացնեմ, որ այդ ծայրահեղականները ոչ միայն Ռուսաստանին են վնաս հասցնում, այլև իրենց սեփական երկրին՝ Չեչնյային:


Այո, այո... այդ հիմար ծայրահեղականները... իրենք էլ իրենց շահը չեն հասկանում չէ՞:

Հ.Գ. հարցումը թերի է: Չկա «չգիտեմ» պատասխանը: Ես չգիտեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մե՛ծն հումանիստ Պուտինը: Հետաքրքիր է, Պուտի՞նը մոգոնեց չեչենական տեռորիզմը, թե՞ չեչենական տեռորիզմը մոգոնեց Պուտինին: Այ սենց հիմար հարցեր:


Ոչ թե պետք է կոնկրետ ասել՝ չեչենական, այլ՝ վահաբական: Ինքը չի մոգոնել, դա տեղի է ունեցել հատկապես ԽՍՀՄ փլուզման արդյունքում առաջացած գաղափարական վակուումի հետևանքով: Ելցինն էլ գործնական ու վճռական քայլերի չի դիմել՝ կանխելու տարածումը: Կարծեմ Բուդյոնովսկի դեպքն էր, երբ Չեռնոմիրդինն էլ բանակցությունների մեջ մտավ ահաբեկիչների հետ և կատարեց նրանց պահանջները, այն դեպքում, երբ ԿԳԲ-ի դիպուկահարները արդեն դիրքավորվել էին և սպասում էին հրամանի, որ կրակեն: Բայց ոչ, Չեռնոմիրդինը գնաց զիջումների, ինչ է թե հաջորդ տարի նախագահական ընտրություններ էին:

----------

Tig (06.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Հարցը անհասկանալի է ցեղասպանություն ում կողմից: Ըստ ինձ ոչմի ցեղասպանություն չի եղել: Ռուսական զորքերը կատարել են իրենց գործը աշխարհը ազատելով այդ կեղտոտ չեչեն տեռոռիստներից:Հետաքրքիր է իսկ ինչ կանեյին ռուսների փոխարեն հայերը, եթե ասենք սյունիքի մարզում անջատողական, տեռոռիստական ուժեր լինեյին?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այո, այո... այդ հիմար ծայրահեղականները... իրենք էլ իրենց շահը չեն հասկանում չէ՞:
> 
> Հ.Գ. հարցումը թերի է: Չկա «չգիտեմ» պատասխանը: Ես չգիտեմ:


Իրենց գլխում ոչ թե պետական շահ կոչվածն է, այլ մեծ իսլամական խալիֆաթի ստեղծումը:

----------


## ministr

Ինչի միայն չեչեն տեռորիստներից? Ինչքան ծայրահեղական իսլամիստ տականք կար հավաքվել էր ըտեղ... Վրաստանն էլ ինչքան հիշում եմ տակից օգնում էր չէ?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ոչ թե պետք է կոնկրետ ասել՝ չեչենական, այլ՝ վահաբական: Ինքը չի մոգոնել, դա տեղի է ունեցել հատկապես ԽՍՀՄ փլուզման արդյունքում առաջացած գաղափարական վակուումի հետևանքով: Ելցինն էլ գործնական ու վճռական քայլերի չի դիմել՝ կանխելու տարածումը: Կարծեմ Բուդյոնովսկի դեպքն էր, երբ Չեռնոմիրդինն էլ բանակցությունների մեջ մտավ ահաբեկիչների հետ և կատարեց նրանց պահանջները, այն դեպքում, երբ ԿԳԲ-ի դիպուկահարները արդեն դիրքավորվել էին և սպասում էին հրամանի, որ կրակեն: Բայց ոչ, Չեռնոմիրդինը գնաց զիջումների, ինչ է թե հաջորդ տարի նախագահական ընտրություններ էին:


Դա վարկած է: Վարկած է նաև այն, որ ահաբեկիչները ինքնուրույն են և իրենք են իրենց գաղափարների հեղինակները (originator): Մոտավորապես այնպես, ինչպես մենք ասենք, որ մենք ենք որոշել, որ կա Քրիստոսը և վաղը Քրիստոսի հարություն առնելու օրն է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դա վարկած է: Վարկած է նաև այն, որ ահաբեկիչները ինքնուրույն են և իրենք են իրենց գաղափարների հեղինակները (originator): Մոտավորապես այնպես, ինչպես մենք ասենք, որ մենք ենք որոշել, որ կա Քրիստոսը և վաղը Քրիստոսի հարություն առնելու օրն է:


Ի՞նչն ա վարկած, Վիշապ ջան, չհասկացա :Think: 

Ահաբեկիչները ինքնուրույն չեն: Ֆինանսները կարող ա՞ Չեչնյայից են:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ի՞նչն ա վարկած, Վիշապ ջան, չհասկացա
> 
> Ահաբեկիչները ինքնուրույն չեն: Ֆինանսները կարող ա՞ Չեչնյայից են:


Ես ֆինանսների անուն չտվեցի, այդ դու՛ ասեցիր :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. որ շատ գլուխ չտանեմ հանելուկանման բառակապակցություններով, հիշեցնեմ, որ Պուտինի հեղինակության ու նրա դեպի պրեզիդենտի աթոռը առաջ մղվելու վրա չեչենների դեմ պայքարը մեծ ազդեցություն ունեցավ, դա ռուսներն իրենք են ասում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես ֆինանսների անուն չտվեցի, այդ դու՛ ասեցիր


Ես ինքնուրույն չլինելն էի ապացուցում :Tongue:

----------


## Adriano

> Ի՞նչն ա վարկած, Վիշապ ջան, չհասկացա
> 
> Ահաբեկիչները ինքնուրույն չեն: Ֆինանսները կարող ա՞ Չեչնյայից են:


Իհարկե ինքնուրույն չեն գործել, ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ Աստղի հետ: Չեչենական ահաբեկիչները ֆինանսավորվել են ինչպես ԱՄՆ,Եվրոմիության ու Թուրքիայի կողմից, այնպես էլ հոգևոր և նյութական օգնություն են ստացել Վրաստանից, ևիհարկե չեչեն ահաբեկիչներով լցված ռուսական այլ տարածքներից: Փաստորեն ահաբեկիչները փորձ են ձեռնարկել մեծ տերությունների միջոցով լուծել ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից թուլլացած, արդեն իսկ մեկ չեչենական պատերզմում փաստացի պարտված Ռուսաստանի հարցը, այն ևս մանատելով մանր մանր իշխանիկությունների:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես ֆինանսների անուն չտվեցի, այդ դու՛ ասեցիր
> 
> Հ.Գ. որ շատ գլուխ չտանեմ հանելուկանման բառակապակցություններով, հիշեցնեմ, որ Պուտինի հեղինակության ու նրա դեպի պրեզիդենտի աթոռը առաջ մղվելու վրա չեչենների դեմ պայքարը մեծ ազդեցություն ունեցավ, դա ռուսներն իրենք են ասում:


Այո, բնականաբար, որովհետև Պուտինը բարձրացրեց Ռուսաստանի դերն ու նշանակությունը: Դա մի այնպիսի քայլ էր, որ թելադրված էր. Պուտինը այլ կերպ չէր կարող:



> Իհարկե ինքնուրույն չեն գործել, ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ Աստղի հետ: Չեչենական ահաբեկիչները ֆինանսավորվել են ինչպես ԱՄՆ,Եվրոմիության ու Թուրքիայի կողմից, այնպես էլ հոգևոր և նյութական օգնություն են ստացել Վրաստանից, ևիհարկե չեչեն ահաբեկիչներով լցված ռուսական այլ տարածքներից: Փաստորեն ահաբեկիչները փորձ են ձեռնարկել մեծ տերությունների միջոցով լուծել ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից թուլլացած, արդեն իսկ մեկ չեչենական պատերզմում փաստացի պարտված Ռուսաստանի հարցը, այն ևս մանատելով մանր մանր իշխանիկությունների:


Ես կասեի՝ մեծ տերություններն էին ահաբեկիչների միջոցով փորձում թույլ չտալ Ռուսաստանին ոտքի կանգնել:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (03.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

Քյասար ինչ արելա լավա արել, շուտ պտի անեին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այո, բնականաբար, որովհետև Պուտինը բարձրացրեց Ռուսաստանի դերն ու նշանակությունը: Դա մի այնպիսի քայլ էր, որ թելադրված էր. Պուտինը այլ կերպ չէր կարող:
> 
> Ես կասեի՝ մեծ տերություններն էին ահաբեկիչների միջոցով փորձում թույլ չտալ Ռուսաստանին ոտքի կանգնել:


Բերեզովսկու ֆինանսավորման վարկածը բացառում ես փաստորեն:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բերեզովսկու ֆինանսավորման վարկածը բացառում ես փաստորեն:


Անկեղծ ասած՝ էդքան վահաբիտների մասին կարդացել եմ, բայց Բերեզովսկու անունը երբեք չեմ հանդիպել: Ու ասեմ, որ ոչ միայն ռուսական գրականությունում:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ժողովուրդ, ես զարմանում եմ, որ էս կարգի հարցերին դուք միարժեք ու վստահ պատասխաններ եք տալիս՝ «ճիշտ էր», «լավ արեց» և այլն, դու իսկապե՞ս վստահ եք, որ օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիայի եք տիրապետում: Արտգեոն պրովոկացիոն հարց է տալիս, իսկ դուք պրովոկացիային չեք ենթարկվում, այ քեզ թարս բան :Jpit:  Ես օրինակ խաբար չեմ, թե իրականում ինչը ոնց է տեղի ունեցել, նույնսիկ չգիտեմ Շամիլ Բասաև անուն ազգանունով մարդ իրականում գոյություն ունեցե՞լ է, թե՞ չէ: Մեր ունեցած ինֆորմացիայի մեծ մասը ռուսական պաշտոնական տարբերակն է: Ծիպա ախ այդ կռիս ամերիկացիները... Իմիջայլոց, որոշ ռուսներ ԱՄՆ-ի մասին կինոներ էին սարքում, թե իբր Բեն Լադենը ԱՄՆ-ի վիրտուալ գործակալն է... Տենց վարկած կա նաև Շամիլ Բասաևի մասին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Անկեղծ ասած՝ էդքան վահաբիտների մասին կարդացել եմ, բայց Բերեզովսկու անունը երբեք չեմ հանդիպել: Ու ասեմ, որ ոչ միայն ռուսական գրականությունում:


Google արա Операция «Наследник», հետաքրքիր բաներ կգնտես, եթե հավես ունես իհարկե:

----------

Ambrosine (03.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժողովուրդ, ես զարմանում եմ, որ էս կարգի հարցերին դուք միարժեք ու վստահ պատասխաններ եք տալիս՝ «ճիշտ էր», «լավ արեց» և այլն, դու իսկապե՞ս վստահ եք, որ օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիայի եք տիրապետում: Արտգեոն պրովոկացիոն հարց է տալիս, իսկ դուք պրովոկացիային չեք ենթարկվում, այ քեզ թարս բան Ես օրինակ խաբար չեմ, թե իրականում ինչը ոնց է տեղի ունեցել, նույնսիկ չգիտեմ Շամիլ Բասաև անուն ազգանունով մարդ իրականում գոյություն ունեցե՞լ է, թե՞ չէ: Մեր ունեցած ինֆորմացիայի մեծ մասը ռուսական պաշտոնական տարբերակն է: Ծիպա ախ այդ կռիս ամերիկացիները... Իմիջայլոց, որոշ ռուսներ ԱՄՆ-ի մասին կինոներ էին սարքում, թե իբր Բեն Լադենը ԱՄՆ-ի վիրտուալ գործակալն է... Տենց վարկած կա նաև Շամիլ Բասաևի մասին:


Այ մարդ, եթե պատասխանում ենք, ուրեմն վստահ ենք :Jpit:  Էս թեմայով կուրսային եմ պաշտպանել, 5 եմ ստացել :Tongue: 
Բասաև-մասաև մի կողմ, ծայրահեղականությունը հանդես է եկել կոնկրետ պատճառներով, իսկ Պուտինի ռեակցիան արդարացված է, կարծում եմ:




> Google արա Операция «Наследник», հետաքրքիր բաներ կգնտես, եթե հավես ունես իհարկե:


Հավես իհարկե ունեմ, մնում է ժամանակ ունենամ :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այ մարդ, եթե պատասխանում ենք, ուրեմն վստահ ենք Էս թեմայով կուրսային եմ պաշտպանել, 5 եմ ստացել
> Բասաև-մասաև մի կողմ, ծայրահեղականությունը հանդես է եկել կոնկրետ պատճառներով, իսկ Պուտինի ռեակցիան արդարացված է, կարծում եմ:


Աստղո ջան, ես էլ որոշ կուրսայիններից 5 եմ ստացել, որոնց գործնական աշխատունակությունը (իմը ինժեներական պռոֆիլ էր) մեղմ ասած կասկածելի էր, կուրսայինը օյին չի: Վարկածներ կան, որ Պուտինի ռեակցիան ոչ թե արդարացված էր, այլ ծրագրավորված, հետո նոր արդարացված :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղո ջան, ես էլ որոշ կուրսայիններից 5 եմ ստացել, որոնց գործնական աշխատունակությունը (իմը ինժեներական պռոֆիլ էր) մեղմ ասած կասկածելի էր, կուրսայինը օյին չի: Վարկածներ կան, որ Պուտինի ռեակցիան ոչ թե արդարացված էր, այլ ծրագրավորված, հետո նոր արդարացված


 :Jpit: 
Իմ կուրսայինի հետաքրքրությունը նրանում էր, որ ինչպես նախապաշտպանության, այնպես էլ պաշտպանության հանձնաժողովների անդամները շատ քիչ գաղափար ունեին սույն թեմայից: Ու արդեն բանավեճը հասել էր Ղուրանի դրույթներին :LOL: 
Վիշապ ջան, դու քեզ դիր Պուտինի տեղը... կներես, եթե վիրավորում եմ :Jpit:  Դու այն երկրի իշխանության մասն ես կազմում, որը մի քանի տարի առաջ եղել է ամենահզոր 2 պետություններից մեկը: Այժմ ճգնաժամ է ապրում: Սեպարատիստական ուժերը արդեն Մոսկվան գրավելու պլաններ են մշակում, լա լա լա... ի՞նչ պիտի անես: Հո չե՞ս նստելու ու սպասես, որ մի օր էլ Կրեմլը վերցնեն Ռուդաևի մարդիկ: Կգնաս էդ սեպարատիստական ուժերի հետքերով չէ՞: Դե հիմա դրանք տանում էին Չեչնյա, էդ մարդը ի՞նչ մեղք ունի, հո չի գնացել պատերազմի նրա համար, որ չեչեն են եղել:

----------


## Rammer

> Իմ կուրսայինի հետաքրքրությունը նրանում էր, որ ինչպես նախապաշտպանության, այնպես էլ պաշտպանության հանձնաժողովների անդամները շատ քիչ գաղափար ունեին սույն թեմայից: Ու արդեն բանավեճը հասել էր Ղուրանի դրույթներին
> Վիշապ ջան, դու քեզ դիր Պուտինի տեղը... կներես, եթե վիրավորում եմ Դու այն երկրի իշխանության մասն ես կազմում, որը մի քանի տարի առաջ եղել է ամենահզոր 2 պետություններից մեկը: Այժմ ճգնաժամ է ապրում: Սեպարատիստական ուժերը արդեն Մոսկվան գրավելու պլաններ են մշակում, լա լա լա... ի՞նչ պիտի անես: Հո չե՞ս նստելու ու սպասես, որ մի օր էլ Կրեմլը վերցնեն Ռուդաևի մարդիկ: Կգնաս էդ սեպարատիստական ուժերի հետքերով չէ՞: Դե հիմա դրանք տանում էին Չեչնյա, էդ մարդը ի՞նչ մեղք ունի, հո չի գնացել պատերազմի նրա համար, որ չեչեն են եղել:


Թույլ կտաք ես պատասխանեմ?

Փաստորեն չէ... :Ok:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմ կուրսայինի հետաքրքրությունը նրանում էր, որ ինչպես նախապաշտպանության, այնպես էլ պաշտպանության հանձնաժողովների անդամները շատ քիչ գաղափար ունեին սույն թեմայից: Ու արդեն բանավեճը հասել էր Ղուրանի դրույթներին
> Վիշապ ջան, դու քեզ դիր Պուտինի տեղը... կներես, եթե վիրավորում եմ Դու այն երկրի իշխանության մասն ես կազմում, որը մի քանի տարի առաջ եղել է ամենահզոր 2 պետություններից մեկը: Այժմ ճգնաժամ է ապրում: Սեպարատիստական ուժերը արդեն Մոսկվան գրավելու պլաններ են մշակում, լա լա լա... ի՞նչ պիտի անես: Հո չե՞ս նստելու ու սպասես, որ մի օր էլ Կրեմլը վերցնեն Ռուդաևի մարդիկ: Կգնաս էդ սեպարատիստական ուժերի հետքերով չէ՞: Դե հիմա դրանք տանում էին Չեչնյա, էդ մարդը ի՞նչ մեղք ունի, հո չի գնացել պատերազմի նրա համար, որ չեչեն են եղել:


Խճճում ես, դեպի այլ կողմ: Դու ասա, եթե ես լինեմ Պուտինը՝ նորանշանակ վարչապետի ժամանակավոր կատարածու, անորոշ ապագայով ու  բայց ԿԳԲ-իշնիկի փորձով ու ճկուն: Ու ինձ առաջարկում են հերոս դառնալ, իմա՝ Ռուսաստանի փրկիչը: Ընդհամենը տղերքին օգնելու, որ իրենց ունեցվածքը կորցնելու վտանգի առաջ չկանգնեն: :Wink:  Իսկ ես մի քիչ էլ առաջ եմ անցնում իմ երազանքներում, ու տղերքին հարցերն էլ եմ հետո լուծում: Ու դառնում եմ անփոխարինելի Պուտինը: :Blush: 
Իմիջայլոց մինչև առաջին վարչապետի պարտականությունների դերակատարող դառնալը Պուտինը ԱԽՔ էր` անվտանգության խորհրդի քարտուղար:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խճճում ես, դեպի այլ կողմ: Դու ասա, եթե ես լինեմ Պուտինը՝ նորանշանակ վարչապետի ժամանակավոր կատարածու, անորոշ ապագայով ու  բայց ԿԳԲ-իշնիկի փորձով ու ճկուն: Ու ինձ առաջարկում են հերոս դառնալ, իմա՝ Ռուսաստանի փրկիչը: Ընդհամենը տղերքին օգնելու, որ իրենց ունեցվածքը կորցնելու վտանգի առաջ չկանգնեն: Իսկ ես մի քիչ էլ առաջ եմ անցնում իմ երազանքներում, ու տղերքին հարցերն էլ եմ հետո լուծում: Ու դառնում եմ անփոխարինելի Պուտինը:
> Իմիջայլոց մինչև առաջին վարչապետի պարտականությունների դերակատարող դառնալը Պուտինը ԱԽՔ էր` անվտանգության խորհրդի քարտուղար:


Դու ներքաղաքական հարցերով ես նայում, ես՝ արտաքին քաղաքական:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դու ներքաղաքական հարցերով ես նայում, ես՝ արտաքին քաղաքական:


Աստղո ջան, Ռուսաստանը մեծ երկիր է, այնտեղ ներքաղաքական հարցերից մինչև արտաքին մի քանի թիզ կարող է լինել: Հարցեր կան որ երկու բաղադրիչներն էլ ունեն: Ես ընդհամենը վարկածներ եմ ասում: Ամեն դեպքում փաստ 1. Պուտինին բերել ու դարձրել են պրեզիդենտ: Փաստ 2. Չլիներ չեչենական հարցը, Պուտինին բերելու թեմա չէր լինի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղո ջան, Ռուսաստանը մեծ երկիր է, այնտեղ ներքաղաքական հարցերից մինչև արտաքին մի քանի թիզ կարող է լինել: Հարցեր կան որ երկու բաղադրիչներն էլ ունեն: Ես ընդհամենը վարկածներ եմ ասում: Ամեն դեպքում փաստ 1. Պուտինին բերել ու դարձրել են պրեզիդենտ: Փաստ 2. Չլիներ չեչենական հարցը, Պուտինին բերելու թեմա չէր լինի:


Եթե միախառնենք, ուրեմն ասենք, որ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը ներքինի շարունակությունն ա: Բայց այս դեպքում փաստը այն է, որ նույն Պուտինը դիսցիպլինա է հաստատել Կովկասում: Լաֆերի կորը գիտես չէ՞... ռեգիոնում ազգային-կրոնական հարցերը ունենում են սրացման և անկման փուլեր: Ինքը պիկից իջեցրեց տանելի մակարդակի և այսօր էլ պայքարում է ստաբիլ մակարդակ ապահովելու համար: Եթե Արցախի հարցը չլիներ, Լևոնն էլ առաջին նախագահ չէր դառնա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եթե միախառնենք, ուրեմն ասենք, որ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը ներքինի շարունակությունն ա: Բայց այս դեպքում փաստը այն է, որ նույն Պուտինը դիսցիպլինա է հաստատել Կովկասում: Լաֆերի կորը գիտես չէ՞... ռեգիոնում ազգային-կրոնական հարցերը ունենում են սրացման և անկման փուլեր: Ինքը պիկից իջեցրեց տանելի մակարդակի և այսօր էլ պայքարում է ստաբիլ մակարդակ ապահովելու համար: Եթե Արցախի հարցը չլիներ, Լևոնն էլ առաջին նախագահ չէր դառնա:


 Բախտներս բերել է, որ Պուտինը դիսցիպլինա չի հաստատել Հայաստանում: Իսկ Լևոնի նախագահ դառնալը ես չէի համեմատի Պուտինի հետ: Էնտեղ Ելցինը նոր տարուն ասեց ես հելա, ահա և ձեզ Պուտինը: Լևոնի համար մենք քվեարկել ենք: Իմիջայլոց քվեարկության արդար լինելը բավականին ճշմարտանման էր: :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բախտներս բերել է, որ Պուտինը դիսցիպլինա չի հաստատել Հայաստանում: Իսկ Լևոնի նախագահ դառնալը ես չէի համեմատի Պուտինի հետ: Էնտեղ Ելցինը նոր տարուն ասեց ես հելա, ահա և ձեզ Պուտինը: Լևոնի համար մենք քվեարկել ենք: Իմիջայլոց քվեարկության արդար լինելը բավականին ճշմարտանման էր:


Չէ, ասածս այն էր, որ ամեն լիդեր ի հայտ է գալիս ինչ-որ կարևոր ժամանակաշրջանում՝ երկրի համար բախտորոշ հարցին լուծում տալու:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ, ասածս այն էր, որ ամեն լիդեր ի հայտ է գալիս ինչ-որ կարևոր ժամանակաշրջանում՝ երկրի համար բախտորոշ հարցին լուծում տալու:


Աստղո ջան, էսքան ժամանակ ես փորձում եմ ակնարկել, որ որոշ բախտորոշ հարցեր կարող է արհեստածին լինեն էլի...  :Wink:  Շուրջ բոլորը կրակում են, շենքեր են պայթում, ճիչ ու աղաղակներ, աշխահը փուլ է գալիս... ցնցվում արթնանում ես, պարզվում է կինո դահլիճում ես: Հասկանու՞մ ես:

----------


## ministr

> Բախտներս բերել է, որ Պուտինը դիսցիպլինա չի հաստատել Հայաստանում: Իսկ Լևոնի նախագահ դառնալը ես չէի համեմատի Պուտինի հետ: Էնտեղ Ելցինը նոր տարուն ասեց ես հելա, ահա և ձեզ Պուտինը: Լևոնի համար մենք քվեարկել ենք: Իմիջայլոց քվեարկության արդար լինելը բավականին ճշմարտանման էր:


Իսկ հիշում ես մինչև Պուտինը քանի դանդուռ բերեց սարքեց վարչապետ...
Չեչնիայի հարցը կար շատ ավելի վաղուց, քան Պուտինը հայտնվեց հորիզոնում: Այսինքն այն վարկածը, որ Չեչնիան բզբզեցին որ Պուտինին սարքեն վարչապետ, երևի թե էս դեպքում չաշխատողա: Բուշերի դեպքում դա իրականությանը շատ մոտ էր, եթե ոչ հենց իրականություն: Փաստորեն, ոչ թե Չեչնիան բերեցին, որ Պուտինի հարցերը լուծեն, այլ Պուտինին բերին, որ Չեչնիայի հարցերը լուծի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղո ջան, էսքան ժամանակ ես փորձում եմ ակնարկել, որ որոշ բախտորոշ հարցեր կարող է արհեստածին լինեն էլի...  Շուրջ բոլորը կրակում են, շենքեր են պայթում, ճիչ ու աղաղակներ, աշխահը փուլ է գալիս... ցնցվում արթնանում ես, պարզվում է կինո դահլիճում ես: Հասկանու՞մ ես:


Հասկանում եմ, բայց ես էլ գրել եմ չէ՞, որ վահաբիզմը ռուսների հորինածը չի :Wink: :

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հասկանում եմ, բայց ես էլ գրել եմ չէ՞, որ վահաբիզմը ռուսների հորինածը չի:


Վահաբիզմը գուցե և ոչ, իսկ չեչենական տեռորիզմը՞, իսկ Մոսկվայի բնակելի շենքերի պայթյունները՞... իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, որ 8 վահաբիթը մի վահաբայթն է: :Tongue:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ հիշում ես մինչև Պուտինը քանի դանդուռ բերեց սարքեց վարչապետ...
> Չեչնիայի հարցը կար շատ ավելի վաղուց, քան Պուտինը հայտնվեց հորիզոնում: Այսինքն այն վարկածը, որ Չեչնիան բզբզեցին որ Պուտինին սարքեն վարչապետ, երևի թե էս դեպքում չաշխատողա: Բուշերի դեպքում դա իրականությանը շատ մոտ էր, եթե ոչ հենց իրականություն: Փաստորեն, ոչ թե Չեչնիան բերեցին, որ Պուտինի հարցերը լուծեն, այլ Պուտինին բերին, որ Չեչնիայի հարցերը լուծի:


Լրիվ կախված է նրանից, թե քեզ Ռուսաստա՞նն է ավելի շատ դուր գալիս, թե՞ ԱՄՆ-ը: :Wink:  Գուցե Չեչնիայի հարցը վաղուց կար, բայց չգիտես ինչու այդ հարցը չափազանց սրվեց 99 թվականին, որովհետև «չեչենները սկսեցին պայթեցնել Մոսկվայի շենքերը»: Հեչ նման չի՞ Նյու Յորքի շենքերի պատմությանը: Դրանից առաջ էլ Բեն Լադենը կար ախր...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վահաբիզմը գուցե և ոչ, իսկ չեչենական տեռորիզմը՞, իսկ Մոսկվայի բնակելի շենքերի պայթյունները՞... իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, որ *8 վահաբիթը մի վահաբայթն է*:


Լավն էր :LOL: 
Բայց հենց վահաբիզմն էլ հանգեցրեց չեչենական տեռորիզմ կոչվածին: Պրովոկացիաների հաջողությունը կախված է հենց երևույթի իրական լինելուց: Եթե տեռորիզմը չլիներ, ռուսները պիտի հորինեի՞ն: Վիշապ ջան, հա, ներքին ինչ-որ պահեր կան, բայց գլոբալ որ նայես, Պուտինը ճիշտ ա արել:

----------


## ministr

> Լրիվ կախված է նրանից, թե քեզ Ռուսաստա՞նն է ավելի շատ դուր գալիս, թե՞ ԱՄՆ-ը: Գուցե Չեչնիայի հարցը վաղուց կար, բայց չգիտես ինչու այդ հարցը չափազանց սրվեց 99 թվականին, որովհետև «չեչենները սկսեցին պայթեցնել Մոսկվայի շենքերը»: Հեչ նման չի՞ Նյու Յորքի շենքերի պատմությանը: Դրանից առաջ էլ Բեն Լադենը կար ախր...


Չեչենները սկսեցին շենքեր գմփացնել, երբ որ իրանց կաշվի վրա զգացին Պուտինի թափը: Թե չէ Ելցինի ժամանակ ինչներին էր պետք նեղություն տան իրանց հասնեն Մոսկվա շենքեր գմփացնելու: Համարյա իրանց ուզածին հասնում էին արդեն:

Նյու Յորքի շենքերին նախորդ էլ են Պերլ Հարբորը, վիետնամական ափերի մոտ նավի խորտակումը և այլն... Բայց էս դեպքում ժամանակագրական դեպքերը հակառակն են դասավորված:
Այ եթե ասես Մոսկվայի մետրոն էս վերջերս պատահական չի գմփացել, ապա քո բերած վարկածը լրիվ աշխատող տարբերակա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չեչենները սկսեցին շենքեր գմփացնել, երբ որ իրանց կաշվի վրա զգացին Պուտինի թափը: Թե չէ Ելցինի ժամանակ ինչներին էր պետք նեղություն տան իրանց հասնեն Մոսկվա շենքեր գմփացնելու: Համարյա իրանց ուզածին հասնում էին արդեն:
> 
> Նյու Յորքի շենքերին նախորդ էլ են Պերլ Հարբորը, վիետնամական ափերի մոտ նավի խորտակումը և այլն... Բայց էս դեպքում ժամանակագրական դեպքերը հակառակն են դասավորված:
> Այ եթե ասես Մոսկվայի մետրոն էս վերջերս պատահական չի գմփացել, ապա քո բերած վարկածը լրիվ աշխատող տարբերակա:


Թափը զգացին, նոր գմփցրի՞ն... Չէ, ժամանակագրությունը շուռ ես տալիս նախարար եղբայր: Շենքերը գմփացին ռուսական զորքերի Չեչնյա ներխուժումից առաջ: Համ էլ թափը եթե զգում են, զգուշանում են, ու ոչ թե գմփցնում :Wink:

----------


## Hayazn

> Ապրիլի 16-ին ուղիղ մեկ տարի է լրանում Պուծինի այսպես կոչված «կոնտռտեռռորիստիչեսկի օպերացիայի» այսպես կոչված ավարտից: «Հակաահաբեկչական» պատերազմի ժամանակ մահացել ու անհետ կորել է տարբեր տվյալներով 150 000 - ից 400 000 (չորս հարյուր հազար) խաղաղ բնակիչ…
> Ինչ եք կարծում կարելի՞ է համարել Չեչնյայում տեղի ունեցած դեպքերը ցեղասպանություն …
> Համենայն դեպս ինձ շատ հետաքրքիրա, թե դա ինչքանով ա համապատասխանում իրականությանը


Խի չեչենները օփշի քանի հատ են :
ես ճիշտ թիվը չգիտեմ բայց մի բան հաստատ ա որ եթե 400 000 հատը հանեին  չեչենները պռծած կըլնեին

----------


## ministr

> Թափը զգացին, նոր գմփցրի՞ն... Չէ, ժամանակագրությունը շուռ ես տալիս նախարար եղբայր: Շենքերը գմփացին ռուսական զորքերի Չեչնյա ներխուժումից առաջ: Համ էլ թափը եթե զգում են, զգուշանում են, ու ոչ թե գմփցնում


Մոսկվայում շենքեր սկսեցին գմփացնել 1999-ից օգոստոսից հետո, երբ Պուտինը դարձավ վարչապետի պաշտոնակատար: Մինչև էդ տրանսպորտային միջոցներում էին ռումբեր դրել: Մի երկու տրոլեյբուս կամ մետրոյի վագոն...
Ինչ վերաբերումա թափին, ապա սկզբից ցանկանում են թափը կոտրել, հակաթույն գտնել, եթե տեսնում են բան դուրս չի գալիս նոր սկսում են զգուշավոր գործել  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խի չեչենները օփշի քանի հատ են :
> ես ճիշտ թիվը չգիտեմ բայց մի բան հաստատ ա որ եթե 400 000 հատը հանեին  չեչենները պռծած կըլնեին


Կստացվեր, որ 1/3-ին վերացրած կլինեին: Վիքիպեդիայում գրված է 2010-ի տվյալներով՝ 1 267 740 մարդ:

----------


## dvgray

որպեզի այս հարցի պատասխանը իմանաս, Արթգեո, դիտիր 1-ին և 2-րդ չեչենական պատերազմների օրեր խրոնիկնա: Մասնավորապես դու կարող ես գտնել հեց ռուսական ինֆորմացոն աղբյուրների վիդեոկադրերը, երբ Գրոզնիում քարը քարի վրա չէին թողել, ու կին, երեխա, ծեր թե ջահել, բնաջնջվում էին անխտիր:
սրան ուզում ես ցեղասպանություն ասա, ուզում ես մարդասպանություն ասա… բովանդակային տարբերություն չկա:

ռուսական պետությունը արդեն 3 անգամ մեծ բնաջնջում է կազմակերպում հերոսական չեչենական ազգի: բայց ինչպես միշտ չեչենական ժողովուրդը մոխրից էլ հառնելու է, ու ռուսների խթից բերլու այս ամենը: ինչպես բազմիցս ես ականատես եմ եղել դրան սովետական տարիներին: պատմությունը մի օրով չի վերջանում, ու այս ամեին համար ռուսները դաժանորեն պատասխան են տալու: ինչպես որ պատասախան են տվել ու շարունակելու են տալ թուրքերը ՝ մեզ, հույներին և մնացած "մանր մունր" ազգերին:

----------


## Hayazn

> որպեզի այս հարցի պատասխանը իմանաս, Արթգեո, դիտիր 1-ին և 2-րդ չեչենական պատերազմների օրեր խրոնիկնա: Մասնավորապես դու կարող ես գտնել հեց ռուսական ինֆորմացոն աղբյուրների վիդեոկադրերը, երբ Գրոզնիում քարը քարի վրա չէին թողել, ու կին, երեխա, ծեր թե ջահել, բնաջնջվում էին անխտիր:
> սրան ուզում ես ցեղասպանություն ասա, ուզում ես մարդասպանություն ասա… բովանդակային տարբերություն չկա:
> 
> ռուսական պետությունը արդեն 3 անգամ մեծ բնաջնջում է կազմակերպում հերոսական չեչենական ազգի: բայց ինչպես միշտ չեչենական ժողովուրդը մոխրից էլ հառնելու է, ու ռուսների խթից բերլու այս ամենը: ինչպես բազմիցս ես ականատես եմ եղել դրան սովետական տարիներին: պատմությունը մի օրով չի վերջանում, ու այս ամեին համար ռուսները դաժանորեն պատասխան են տալու: ինչպես որ պատասախան են տվել ու շարունակելու են տալ թուրքերը ՝ մեզ, հույներին և մնացած "մանր մունր" ազգերին:


Եթե մտածում էս , որ դպրոցական երեխաների վրա ձեոք բարձրացնող անձինք  կարող  են  և իրավունք  ունեն     հերոսական կոչվելու ես քեզ խնդրում եմ մի անգամ էլ մտածես :
Այդ ժամանակ եթե ես լինեի Պուտինի տեղը նստած , հիմա Գռոզնի-ի տեղը կարտոֆիլի դաշտ կլիներ : Ես անձամբ զարմանում եմ  ռուսների համբերության վրա :

----------


## ministr

> որպեզի այս հարցի պատասխանը իմանաս, Արթգեո, դիտիր 1-ին և 2-րդ չեչենական պատերազմների օրեր խրոնիկնա: Մասնավորապես դու կարող ես գտնել հեց ռուսական ինֆորմացոն աղբյուրների վիդեոկադրերը, երբ Գրոզնիում քարը քարի վրա չէին թողել, ու կին, երեխա, ծեր թե ջահել, բնաջնջվում էին անխտիր:
> սրան ուզում ես ցեղասպանություն ասա, ուզում ես մարդասպանություն ասա… բովանդակային տարբերություն չկա:
> 
> ռուսական պետությունը արդեն 3 անգամ մեծ բնաջնջում է կազմակերպում հերոսական չեչենական ազգի: բայց ինչպես միշտ չեչենական ժողովուրդը մոխրից էլ հառնելու է, ու ռուսների խթից բերլու այս ամենը: ինչպես բազմիցս ես ականատես եմ եղել դրան սովետական տարիներին: պատմությունը մի օրով չի վերջանում, ու այս ամեին համար ռուսները դաժանորեն պատասխան են տալու: ինչպես որ պատասախան են տվել ու շարունակելու են տալ թուրքերը ՝ մեզ, հույներին և մնացած "մանր մունր" ազգերին:


Ազգի բնաջնջում? Եթե բնաջնջել են բա տեղը ինչի Hayazn-ի ասած կարտոֆիլի դաշտ չի?
Չեչեն ազգի դեմ ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չունի չէ? Ի տարբերություն չեչեն, արաբ, թուրք վահաբիստ-տեռորիստների:
Ու ինչ խասյաթա ամեն մի դեպք, որի դեպքում 10-ից ավել մարդա մահացել անվանել ցեղասպանություն? 
Ռուսներին հարցնես` վրացիներն են ցեղասպանություն արել Օսեթիայում, վրացիներին հարցնես`գալստուկիս արև ռուսներն են արել:
Ադրբեջանցիքին ու թուրքերին հարցնես` հայերը սաղ կյանք իրանց վրով անցել են...

Հերիքա էլի ամեն պատեհ անպատեհ առիթով չարա-շահարկել էդ ողբերգական երևույթը...

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայեր, ինձ թվում է կոռեկտ չի նման հարցերը դիտարկել ազգերի մասշտաբներով, սենց եք անում, որ միջազգային ատելություն է ակամայից առաջանում: :Tongue:  Որոշ պատասխանատու տականքներ մեծ փողեր են ֆռռացնում, տարբեր նենգ գործողություններ են ծավալում, արդյունքում ազգը ազգի դեմ է դուրս գալիս: Չեմ կարծում, որ չեչեն ժողովուրդը պատասխանատու է որոշ ծախու մարդասպան խմբավորումների համար, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ռուս ժողովուրդը պատասխանատու չի Պուտինի համար, ինչպես մենք պատասխանատու չենք Սերժի քյալագյոզությունների համար… Բայց մեկ է մեջտեղը մենք ենք տուժվում :Jpit:

----------


## Artgeo

Մեռնեմ երկակի ստանդարտների զորությանը… Ափսոս հարցումը բաց չեմ ստեղծել, բայց չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ «ՈՉ» պատասխանածները Ցխինվալիի թեմայում «ԱՅՈ» են պատասխանել: 
Այնուամենայնիվ 150 000 - 400 000 զոհը հեչ բան է 13 հոգու համար



> Ոչ 13  76.47%


Գիշերը ո՞նց եք քնում։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Մեռնեմ երկակի ստանդարտների զորությանը… Ափսոս հարցումը բաց չեմ ստեղծել, բայց չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ «ՈՉ» պատասխանածները Ցխինվալիի թեմայում «ԱՅՈ» են պատասխանել: 
> Այնուամենայնիվ 150 000 - 400 000 զոհը հեչ բան է 13 հոգու համար
> 
> 
> Գիշերը ո՞նց եք քնում։


Դե քանի որ քեզ շատ է հետաքրքրում հարցման մասնակիցների ինքնությունը: Այս հարցմանը պատասխանել եմ "ոչ": Եվ իմ պատասխանը բացատրել եմ: Ցխինվալի հարցմանը չեմ մասնակցել, չնայած ավելի շատ հակված եմ նույնպես "ոչ" պատասխանին:

----------

Artgeo (10.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Մեռնեմ երկակի ստանդարտների զորությանը… Ափսոս հարցումը բաց չեմ ստեղծել, բայց չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ «ՈՉ» պատասխանածները Ցխինվալիի թեմայում «ԱՅՈ» են պատասխանել: 
> Այնուամենայնիվ 150 000 - 400 000 զոհը հեչ բան է 13 հոգու համար
> 
> 
> Գիշերը ո՞նց եք քնում։


Եթե նույնիսկ ակնառու սխալիդ իրավացի լինելուն չես կասկածում էլ քո հետ ինչ խոսանք?
Հլա նայի տես որտեղ ինչ եմ քվեարկել...? Ասենք չէ մեկա չես կասկածում, Իմեդիով ասել են, որ ով որ էս թեմայում Ոչ են քվեարկել էն մյուսում հաստատ ԱՅՈ են քվեարկել...

----------

Artgeo (10.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (10.04.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Մեռնեմ երկակի ստանդարտների զորությանը… Ափսոս հարցումը բաց չեմ ստեղծել, բայց չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ «ՈՉ» պատասխանածները Ցխինվալիի թեմայում «ԱՅՈ» են պատասխանել: 
> Այնուամենայնիվ 150 000 - 400 000 զոհը հեչ բան է 13 հոգու համար
> 
> 
> Գիշերը ո՞նց եք քնում։


Ինձ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում , որ այդ թվերը « տոկոսն էլ վրեն էս հաշվել » չեչենները այնքան չեն , որ այդքան զոհ տան , դա ուղղակի ֆիզիկապես հնարավոր չի :

----------


## Բիձա

Կարևոր հարցադրում է:
Անմիջականորեն կապված է թե մեր ցեղասպանության  հարցի, թե ներկայիս պետականության ընկալման հետ: 
1-Դրսի անտարբեր -դեմոկրատական հայացքով նայողի համար ռուսների արածը միարժեքորեն գենոցիդ է:
2-Ռուսների մեծամասնության  համար ոչ թե գենոցիդի,  այլ ներքին կարգ ու կանոնի հարց է ու  ու չեչեն ահաբեկիչներին պատժելու հարց է:
3-Շահագռգիռ  արտաքին խաղացողների համար դա իհարկե մեծ չալաղաջ է, ռուսներին կզցնելու համար:
Իրականում պարզ է, որ չեչենները դուրս են եկել ազատագրական պատերազմի ռուսաստանի դեմ, որպես պետական ինքնուրույն միավոր ու հենց սկզբից էլ դա պատերազմ է եղել - պատերազմական օրենքներով: 
Էստեղ ճիշտ ու սխալի հարց չէ, այլ դիմացինին կապիտուլացիայի ստիպելու հարցն է: Չեչեններին թվացել է, թե ռուսներին կչոքացնեն իրենց տեռորով, ռուսներն էլ ասել են առը հա ձեզ: 
Անմեղ բնակչության արյուն է հեղվել տոննաներով, անթիվ- անհամար կորուստներով ու դաժանությամբ: Բայց գիտենք նաև որ չեչենները Մոսկվան են գրավել ու ռուսներին հենց իրենց երկրի ներսում են լացացնում: 
 Գենմոցիդի առումով ասեմ, որ  մեր կամ հրեաների գենոցիդի հետ չեչենական պրոցեսը  որևէ կապ չունի: Դուրս են եկել պետության դեմ ռազմական մեթոդներով, կնանիքի ու երեխեքի թիկունքով պաշտպանված: Պատասխանը, չնայած շատ անճոռնի կազմակերպված- ստացել են ռուսներից: Բայց ռուսների փնթիության ու դրսի քարոզի պատճառով ռուսներն ամենաշատն են տուժել: Ու հենց դա էլ ռուսների տրագեդիան է, որ ոչ աշխարհին, ոչ էլ իրենց ժողովրդին չկարողացան համոզել կատարվողի էությունը ու խեղկատակ դառան աշխարհով մեկ: 
Իսկ չեչենների պայքարը կարող է ցանկացած ազգի համար, որը անկախության է ձգտում,  դասական համարվել: Եթե մենք հայերս, չեչենների քաղաքական ու ազգային կամքի 1/10-ը ունենայինք, մեր վիճակը լրիվ այլ կլիներ: Ռուս - չեչենական կռիվը մեզ համար դասագրքային պետք է լիներ թուրքերի հետ պայքարում,  բայց  մեր մեծ մասը երազում է ռուսաստանի փեշի տակ հանգիստ ծվարի, օրվա մի կտոր հաց ու պանիրը ուտի- իսկ  չեչենները կոտորվելով հանդերձ, ռուսական հիմնական մաֆիան են դարձել, օրը ցերեկով շարունակում են տրաքացնելը ու  վեջները չի- հասնելու են իրենց նպատակին: 
Կարծում եմ, որ ակումբում նման հարցերը քննարկելիս, եթե կան զուգահեռներ, ապա պետք է անդրադարձ ու համեմատություններ արվեն  նաև մեր պրոբլեմների հետ կապված:

----------

Artgeo (14.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինձ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում , որ այդ թվերը « տոկոսն էլ վրեն էս հաշվել » չեչենները այնքան չեն , որ այդքան զոհ տան , դա ուղղակի ֆիզիկապես հնարավոր չի :


 Ինտերնետի կայքերի մեծ մասը այս թվերն են գրում, նույնիսկ կրեմլական կայքերի վրա։ 

Իրականում ինչքա՞ն զոհ է եղել, ես չգիտեմ։

----------

Hayazn (14.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Կարևոր հարցադրում է:
> Անմիջականորեն կապված է թե մեր ցեղասպանության  հարցի, թե ներկայիս պետականության ընկալման հետ: 
> 1-Դրսի անտարբեր -դեմոկրատական հայացքով նայողի համար ռուսների արածը միարժեքորեն գենոցիդ է:
> 2-Ռուսների մեծամասնության  համար ոչ թե գենոցիդի,  այլ ներքին կարգ ու կանոնի հարց է ու  ու չեչեն ահաբեկիչներին պատժելու հարց է:
> 3-Շահագռգիռ  արտաքին խաղացողների համար դա իհարկե մեծ չալաղաջ է, ռուսներին կզցնելու համար:
> Իրականում պարզ է, որ չեչենները դուրս են եկել ազատագրական պատերազմի ռուսաստանի դեմ, որպես պետական ինքնուրույն միավոր ու հենց սկզբից էլ դա պատերազմ է եղել - պատերազմական օրենքներով: 
> Էստեղ ճիշտ ու սխալի հարց չէ, այլ դիմացինին կապիտուլացիայի ստիպելու հարցն է: Չեչեններին թվացել է, թե ռուսներին կչոքացնեն իրենց տեռորով, ռուսներն էլ ասել են առը հա ձեզ: 
> Անմեղ բնակչության արյուն է հեղվել տոննաներով, անթիվ- անհամար կորուստներով ու դաժանությամբ: Բայց գիտենք նաև որ չեչենները Մոսկվան են գրավել ու ռուսներին հենց իրենց երկրի ներսում են լացացնում: 
>  Գենմոցիդի առումով ասեմ, որ  մեր կամ հրեաների գենոցիդի հետ չեչենական պրոցեսը  որևէ կապ չունի: Դուրս են եկել պետության դեմ ռազմական մեթոդներով, կնանիքի ու երեխեքի թիկունքով պաշտպանված: Պատասխանը, չնայած շատ անճոռնի կազմակերպված- ստացել են ռուսներից: Բայց ռուսների փնթիության ու դրսի քարոզի պատճառով ռուսներն ամենաշատն են տուժել: Ու հենց դա էլ ռուսների տրագեդիան է, որ ոչ աշխարհին, ոչ էլ իրենց ժողովրդին չկարողացան համոզել կատարվողի էությունը ու խեղկատակ դառան աշխարհով մեկ: 
> ...


Ինչ ես առաջարկում Ասալան վերակենդանացնենք ու Անթալիան գմփցնենք ամսեկան մի քանի անգամ? Յանի ինչ?
Տեղից ել վրաներս օդից ագրեսորի յառլիկ են կախել, հիմա էլ մնացել էր տեռորիստի յառիկ կախեն ու պրծ:
Ճիշտա պետքա դասագրքային լինի, որպես ապուշ օրինակ, որին երբեք պետք չի հետևել:

----------


## Վիշապ

“Фигаро” : Интервью Александра Лебедя корреспонденту “Фигаро” Лауре Мандевиль … Հարցազրույցը կարող է որոշ պատկերացումներ տալ տեռորիզմի և պուտինիզմի մասին։

----------


## Բիձա

> Ինչ ես առաջարկում Ասալան վերակենդանացնենք ու Անթալիան գմփցնենք ամսեկան մի քանի անգամ? Յանի ինչ?
> Տեղից ել վրաներս օդից ագրեսորի յառլիկ են կախել, հիմա էլ մնացել էր տեռորիստի յառիկ կախեն ու պրծ:
> *Ճիշտա պետքա դասագրքային լինի, որպես ապուշ օրինակ, որին երբեք պետք չի հետևել*:


Դու ճիշտ ես, նախարար ջան:

----------

